# Cherry Shrimp Babies FInally!



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I awoke to about 7 little shrimp babies! After a cpl of months they finally decided to reward me!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the Club !


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*How long?*

How long did you have the shrimp before they bestowed this upon you?


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

We want pictures!!! What half-respectable father talks about new additions to the family without whipping out some pics.. jeez... 

:razz:


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Simpte, long time no see. Glad to see you again.

Congrats on the babies, About 2 months ago I got my first of them and I know have about a dozen babies as well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! Aren't those little adult replicas cute?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I got my first shrimp from Matt about 2 months ago (give or take a week). They were small still so I wasn't in a hurry. Now as I look I see 3 more females holding.  May set up 2- 2.5 gallon tanks for some cherries!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's great news, congrats ;-)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey, glad to hear they're breeding for you. Are these the ones I gave you or the ones you picked up at Gerber's? Did you ever find out if the Gerber's shrimp were Cherry Reds? I visited them shortly after you told me about it (the second time) but they didn't have any, at least that I could find.

Looks like we may see you in the Classifieds or Aquabid soon  Set up those smaller tanks so all of those little guys can grow up.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry, to bagre in this thread, but I didn't want to post another one like this. I too have baby cherries, and let me say they are breeding like crazy. All 3 female are buried with eggs, again. I don't know why the crystals aren't breeding, they always seem to drop, their eggs. Well, there are only 2, don't know what happened to the other 2 crystals. Thanks.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

They are the ones I got from you, Matt. Gerber's keeps them in the very back room with the goldfish bins and frogs and crabs. They are marked as rudolph shrimp but they are deffinitely not rudolphs. I have been getting them for .99 cents apiece. Can't beat the price for them. They also stated that the planted tank area should be running within the month.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That figures, I didn't make it all the way into the very back room! They've never had anything in there since I've been going. By back room you mean the room farthest to the right as you walk in?


That is a sweet price! It will be even sweeter when the plant room gets finished. Any indication on what they will have for plants?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Correct. The farthest room to the right. They said they will carry common plants (C wendtii, spiralis, Java plants, ect...) as well as some harder to find in the area (HC, riccia, Bacopa myriophylloides , Limnophila aromatica, tonnia, and a plant I've never heard of before (Pogostemon stellata). There will be many types and they are supposed to arrive before the Discus tanks do. He wouldn't let me in on their supplier though.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

pogostemon stellata = eusteralis stellata. Aw man, I want HC!!! *pout*

Anyway good to here about the babies man. 

I've devoted a 20g to shrimp, that gets direct sun light, and let the java moss become absolutely infested with algae for the little babies.  cherries are pretty easy to get going-- it's the crystal reds that don't seem to do squat. *pout* I don't want to be a thread hi-jacker, but does anyone know how to get the crystals going?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Crystals actually like cooler temps -- usually no more than 76 degrees. My crystals had been breeding like crazy last year, now not so and in fact I've lost most of them I believe (probably b/c my kH dropped to next to nothing and I wasn't keeping up with it, but may be other factors). They also like excellent water quality -- they tend to be more sensitive than the cherry shrimp. They also are not strictly algae eaters and I woudn't raise them on only algae.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks piscesgirl! That helps a lot. I guess I'll have to try adding other things to their diet. I live in Hawaii, so I don't use a heater and temps tend to stay in the 70's-- we all start complaining about it being too hot or cold when it gets to 80's or 60's respectively. Do you think I should try to chill the water? :neutral: (feels really guilty now for thread high-jacking)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

How high is the temp in the tank getting? If it is above 77, you may want to chill it abit. If not, then don'tworry. A fan pointed at the tank might help, especially if it's planted and you have CF lighting (at least with my tank it can raise the temp a degree or more).


----------

